# NOVA Open 2013 - Various systems - Washington D.C. - 29th Aug to 1st Sep 2013



## Ghostin

*Save the date: August 29-September 1. Registration Now Open!*

The NOVA Open 2013 is going to be bigger and better than ever - with more game systems, more events, more vendors, more seminars, a revamped miniature painting competition, and all only a few short blocks from downtown Washington D.C. museums and monuments. The schedule is up! 

The following tournament Primers are available in draft - Please download and playtest, review the missions, and provide feedback!
40K Grand Tournament 
40K Invitational  
40K Trios
40K Narrative
Warhammer Fantasy 
Flames of War
Warmachine/Hordes
Infinity
Magic: The Gathering

*You can book your room now for 2013! Room rates for 2013 are the same as the 2012 rate ($85/night).*
Hyatt Regency Crystal City at Reagan National Airport _ ****URL now updated to the reserved block and correct price rate****_
Special Perks for NOVA guests continue, including:
- New & Additional gaming space, expanded vendor space, half-price parking, half-price room internet,* $4 beer specials ~ ALL WEEKEND LONG* :drinks:
And much more! 

If you've ever wanted to come visit Washington D.C. - you won't get a better chance! We're happy to announce that GEEK NATION TOURS will be joining us as a sponsor and special tour operator for 2013. Tour plans here!

*You can also sign up to receive additional details and updates directly through our newsletter or by joining the NOVA Open Facebook Group *
NOVA Open February 1 2013 Newsletter _ ****New Newsletter Released!****_
NOVA Open January 16 2013 Newsletter

For any specific questions, contact [email protected]; I or other NOVA Open staff will also be updating this post and thread over the coming months with additional details as they become available.


----------



## Ghostin

January 16 Newsletter


----------

